
New Firefox faces backlash due to missing features and few supported extensions - agluszak
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/31/firefox-update-faces-backlash-due-to-missing-features-and-few-supported-extensions/
======
jepler
It's mostly been fine -- ublock origin is available, pages load/view fine
(except I couldn't log in to ebay; could be ublock). what's really been
bugging me is that viewing PDFs seems to have gotten much worse. I don't
_THINK_ there used to be a built in PDF viewer, but the flow from browser to
Android's built in PDF viewer used to be smooth. I think the difference is, I
have to explicitly download and then open the PDF.

What I wish I understood is why it was necessary to permit only the handful of
authorized extensions. Do most of them just not work? why not?

